# Which Antibiotics for IBS-C



## jamiii (Jan 3, 2011)

Which antibiotics do you guys or do your doctors recommend for ibs-c?I heard rifamixin is especially for ibs-d?thanks


----------



## Chris87 (Apr 21, 2011)

jamiii said:


> Which antibiotics do you guys or do your doctors recommend for ibs-c?I heard rifamixin is especially for ibs-d?thanks


did u find out? i was wondering the same thing.. thinking of tryin augmentin duo (amox and clav) but duno if itl work


----------

